# SVS PB13-Ultra Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10283&w=s[/img]*SVS PB13-Ultra Subwoofer*

SVS has become reference a for subwoofer performance among music and HT enthusiasts, thanks to excellent design, performance, and value. Their flagship PB13-Ultra offers lots more than your average sub, and plays a big part in upholding the brand’s reputation for incredible products. If no-compromise bass performance is what you are looking for, this may be the sub for you.

Read The Full Review


----------



## Todd Anderson

Great review.:T

Funny... you say having one of these will give you a "real movie theater experience." I'd argue that it gives you a "WAY better than" movie theater experience!:devil:


----------



## Dwight Angus

Agreed. I have 2 PB13 Ultras and performance is amazing and way better then movie theaters


----------



## Peter Loeser

OH yeah, definitely makes a trip to "the movies" seem less worthwhile.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I setup my dedicated HT 6 years ago. Have not gone to Movie theater in 6 years. Don't see the need.


----------



## ALMFamily

I have 2 of them as well and really enjoy them immensely. To me, the only downside is the size. Not only are they heavy (150 lbs!), the footprint is a bit on the big side for my room. But, they are definitely worth the space loss!


----------



## tonyvdb

A second one is on my "wish list" but I dont think I will ever be able to afford it. The one I have is amazing but my room is over 4000 cubic ft so a second one would be nice. :hsd:
There aren't many subs out there than can compete.


----------



## Dwight Angus

My room is 3200 cubic feet and my dual pb13 ultras really smooth out the lower frequencies. Yeah if the footprint was smaller I would certainly have more placement opportunities but I wouldn't trade my subs for smaller subs.


----------



## Peter Loeser

ALMFamily said:


> I have 2 of them as well and really enjoy them immensely. To me, the only downside is the size. Not only are they heavy (150 lbs!), the footprint is a bit on the big side for my room. But, they are definitely worth the space loss!


Agreed!


----------



## AudiocRaver

Thanks for another thorough review, Peter.:clap:


----------



## typ44q

Thanks for the review, this SVS sub is pretty high on my list for a new sub. 
Any idea how it would compare to the SVS dual cylinder Legato setup? They are somewhat close in price and I was thinking that it might provide a better home theater experience.


----------



## Peter Loeser

typ44q said:


> Thanks for the review, this SVS sub is pretty high on my list for a new sub.
> Any idea how it would compare to the SVS dual cylinder Legato setup? They are somewhat close in price and I was thinking that it might provide a better home theater experience.


I have not personally heard the Legato dual cylinder setup in person, but hopefully someone who has can add their experience. The SVS subs I have heard all performed extremely well for both music and movies, so I doubt you'd be disappointed with either option.

One advantage of using multiple subs would be better response throughout your room, i.e. more even regardless of where you are seated. Another thing to consider is the amount of floor space required for the different setups. The PB13 is very deep.


----------



## gordog

Thanks for the review. As the size of the PB Ultra isn't very wife friendly, I purchased the SB13-Ultra. Love its musicality which I believe is superior to the PB, and though I know the PB has more out-put, can't say I miss it. If I had more space.... 

Haven't heard an SVS that I wasn't impressed with yet.


----------



## Peter Loeser

gordog said:


> Haven't heard an SVS that I wasn't impressed with yet.


Same here. The PB13 is indeed a beast but the SB13 is an excellent sub and a great choice.


----------



## gordog

Peter Loeser said:


> Same here. The PB13 is indeed a beast but the SB13 is an excellent sub and a great choice.


Even my SVS PB10-NSD was impressive. Matched or beat the subs I'd heard from other manufacturers going for double or more the price!

I'm interested in how their new entry level PB and SB-1000 sound. Are there any good reviews out there yet?


----------



## Peter Loeser

gordog said:


> Even my SVS PB10-NSD was impressive. Matched or beat the subs I'd heard from other manufacturers going for double or more the price!
> 
> I'm interested in how their new entry level PB and SB-1000 sound. Are there any good reviews out there yet?


I'm also interested in the PB-1000 and SB-1000. I have not come across any reviews yet, but hopefully HTS will get a chance to review one or both of them.


----------



## gordog

Peter Loeser said:


> I'm also interested in the PB-1000 and SB-1000. I have not come across any reviews yet, but hopefully HTS will get a chance to review one or both of them.


Yes. As I said, I was very impressed with my PB10-NSD which was their previous entry level sub. If the nedw ones perform anywhere near the PB10, and I'd expect them to at least come very close, I'd have no reservations about recommending them to anyone looking to get into an SVS for the first time!


----------



## Peter Loeser

gordog said:


> Yes. As I said, I was very impressed with my PB10-NSD which was their previous entry level sub. If the nedw ones perform anywhere near the PB10, and I'd expect them to at least come very close, I'd have no reservations about recommending them to anyone looking to get into an SVS for the first time!


Absolutely - an SVS sub for $500 sounds like a no-brainer!


----------



## Dub King

This is the sub that defines 'the edge' between DIY and commercial. Flexible, competent and well-built while still providing a good value. I am a big fan of variable tuning.


----------



## Todd Anderson

What do you attribute the bulk of the weight to... 150 lbs for a single driver sub. That seems like an awful lot. I


----------



## Peter Loeser

Dub King said:


> This is the sub that defines 'the edge' between DIY and commercial. Flexible, competent and well-built while still providing a good value. I am a big fan of variable tuning.


I really can't say anything bad about it. For someone like me who isn't ready for a DIY solution, the cost of the PB13 would be well worth it. The built-in EQ and different port tuning option definitely make this one stand out in its price range.



27dnast said:


> What do you attribute the bulk of the weight to... 150 lbs for a single driver sub. That seems like an awful lot. I


A very heavy driver and lots of MDF. I haven't weighed the driver itself, but now I'm curious... There's nothing unusual about the enclosure construction, it's just really large. Oh, it does have a beefy steel mesh grill on the front too.


----------



## gordog

27dnast said:


> What do you attribute the bulk of the weight to... 150 lbs for a single driver sub. That seems like an awful lot. I


I'd suspect that because of the very large enclosure, there is a significant amount of internal cabinet bracing. I've read that many owners have no issues with things that are placed on top of the sub jumping around despite things faling off walls and shelves nearby.


----------



## bkeeler10

Thanks for the great review. Now I'd like to see a review of the Rythmik FV15HP and a comparison on output, musicality, etc. It looks like Dale will be getting us that review sometime, and it looks like he has heard this sub as well. Looking forward to it - hopefully he will say something about them in comparison to each other.


----------



## Peter Loeser

bkeeler10 said:


> Thanks for the great review. Now I'd like to see a review of the Rythmik FV15HP and a comparison on output, musicality, etc. It looks like Dale will be getting us that review sometime, and it looks like he has heard this sub as well. Looking forward to it - hopefully he will say something about them in comparison to each other.


I think Dale has the FV15HP, so you can expect an HTS review sometime in the near future. They'll both be in the sub zone as well, so you'll have some measurements to compare side by side.


----------



## ericzim

gordog said:


> I'd suspect that because of the very large enclosure, there is a significant amount of internal cabinet bracing. I've read that many owners have no issues with things that are placed on top of the sub jumping around despite things faling off walls and shelves nearby.


I was wondering about the internal cabinet structure on this as well, at 150 lbs it must be filled with Pb.


----------



## snowmanick

They're quite well braced inside, and the MDF is rather thick, which adds to the weight. I think the driver alone weighs something like 55lb's If I remember correctly.

I have duals, with the older BASH amps, and like them quite a lot. That said, I keep eying the smaller SB13U's and wondering about the added placement flexibility.

Grass is always greener somewhere else, right?


----------



## gordog

snowmanick said:


> I have duals, with the older BASH amps, and like them quite a lot. That said, I keep eying the smaller SB13U's and wondering about the added placement flexibility.
> 
> Grass is always greener somewhere else, right?


With the flexibility with them being slightly smaller, dual subs can be placed more optimally to eliminate room nulls, etc. Also the big thing with the SB13-Ultra is the accuracy they add when listening to 2 channel and their musicality!


----------



## snowmanick

gordog said:


> With the flexibility with them being slightly smaller, dual subs can be placed more optimally to eliminate room nulls, etc. Also the big thing with the SB13-Ultra is the accuracy they add when listening to 2 channel and their musicality!


That flexibility is what is intriguing to me. I can't place one of my PB's in a known good location due to its size. My wife has reasonably put her foot down on that, and she really dislikes the PC's looks. Hence, the curiosity.

As for the 2-ch reproduction, I can't say that I have much to complain about there with my PB's. If the SB's are better, great, if they are the same, great. Win-win IMHO.


----------



## gordog

snowmanick said:


> They're quite well braced inside, and the MDF is rather thick, which adds to the weight. I think the driver alone weighs something like 55lb's If I remember correctly.


I heard about 55lbs as well, however when I asked Ed Mullen, he said the driver in the SB13-U weighs 42lbs on their calibrated scale. I would expect the PB13-U driver would weigh the same?


----------



## snowmanick

gordog said:


> I heard about 55lbs as well, however when I asked Ed Mullen, he said the driver in the SB13-U weighs 42lbs on their calibrated scale. I would expect the PB13-U driver would weigh the same?


Different motor. The SB13 has the same basket and cone as the PB13/PC13, but the motor, etc is different, as well as one being over-hung vs the other being under-hung. I believe (but could be wrong) that a lot of the motor is similar as the PB/PC12.5-Plus. Not that this is really an issue, both are solidly (over)built, just designed and optimized for different applications.


----------



## gordog

snowmanick said:


> Different motor. The SB13 has the same basket and cone as the PB13/PC13, but the motor, etc is different, as well as one being over-hung vs the other being under-hung. I believe (but could be wrong) that a lot of the motor is similar as the PB/PC12.5-Plus. Not that this is really an issue, both are solidly (over)built, just designed and optimized for different applications.


I would think that the basket would make up most of the weight along with the magnet which I wouldn't think would be that much different, but I could be wrong in this assumption. :huh: At least I wouldn't think it would be a 10+ lb difference.

Now I'm curious. Just wrote Ed Mullen to ask.


----------



## snowmanick

gordog said:


> I would think that the basket would make up most of the weight along with the magnet which I wouldn't think would be that much different, but I could be wrong in this assumption. :huh: At least I wouldn't think it would be a 10+ lb difference.
> 
> Now I'm curious. Just wrote Ed Mullen to ask.


Please share what his response is.


----------



## Dale Rasco

When I had the driver out of the SB-13 I weighed it because I remember instantly thinking how heavy it was and it came in at 46 lbs on our typical house scale.


----------



## cavchameleon

Peter, great review!!! I've been searching the forums for subs as I want to upgrade mine sometime to something that will go deeper. SVS is up there at the top of my choices. These do look pretty large though, which would be my only complaint.


----------



## browninggold

I like my PB 13. Purchased a few yrs ago with the BASH amp and upgraded to the SLEDGE when available. It was ez to switch out the amps.


----------



## beyond 1000

The driver weighs 60 lbs. One guy who owns one said he weighed it. I believe the version with the sledge amp weighs in more like 160 lbs. I could be wrong on this. 

Nonetheless I own the newer version in piano black and it crushes the room my theatre is in. 

Best single item in my theatre.


----------



## gordog

snowmanick said:


> Please share what his response is.


Here's what Ed Mullen wrote back:

"(The) SB13-Ultra driver weighs 42 pounds on our certified and calibrated shipping scale.... 55 pounds (for the PB driver) is a guesstimate on my part - it might be somewhat less, but it does weigh more than the SB13-Ultra woofer. The PB/PC13-Ultra driver uses an underhung motor, which is considerably taller than the overhung motor used in the SB13-Ultra. The taller t-yoke assembly and different size top plate is where most of the additional weight comes in. The two drivers do share the same basket and cone/surround assembly, but otherwise differ internally."


----------



## snowmanick

gordog said:


> Here's what Ed Mullen wrote back:
> 
> "(The) SB13-Ultra driver weighs 42 pounds on our certified and calibrated shipping scale.... 55 pounds (for the PB driver) is a guesstimate on my part - it might be somewhat less, but it does weigh more than the SB13-Ultra woofer. The PB/PC13-Ultra driver uses an underhung motor, which is considerably taller than the overhung motor used in the SB13-Ultra. The taller t-yoke assembly and different size top plate is where most of the additional weight comes in. The two drivers do share the same basket and cone/surround assembly, but otherwise differ internally."


Thanks for sharing. Glad to see I wasn't _too_ far off.


----------



## mc_lover

I inserted the foam plugs into PB-13 Ultra and made it run in a seal mode.
the result.... to my untrained ears, bass got punchier. and it sounds like Jl F113.
Bass got punchier and speedier than the 20 Hz mode.
I am happy with SVS PB-13ultra.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Although I couldn't say any specific mode sounded bad, I definitely preferred sealed over the rest as well.


----------



## beyond 1000

This is for Peter L or anybody that can help. I have my system set up for movie watching only. I don't listen to music. I have the 13 Ultra on the basic setup with the 16hz configuration (one port plug). I would like to take full advantage of the Parametric Equalizers of this unit. 

Would it make as much a difference on 5.1 as with 2 channel music in improving the performance if I went for the adjustments? Also, how difficult or involved would it be to get this done correctly? Would it be better for me to get a professional calibrator (set-up guy) to come in and do this? 

I would really like to get the most out of my investment.

Thank you


----------



## Peter Loeser

beyond 1000 said:


> This is for Peter L or anybody that can help. I have my system set up for movie watching only. I don't listen to music. I have the 13 Ultra on the basic setup with the 16hz configuration (one port plug). I would like to take full advantage of the Parametric Equalizers of this unit. Would it make as much a difference on 5.1 as with 2 channel music in improving the performance if I went for the adjustments? Also, how difficult or involved would it be to get this done correctly? Would it be better for me to get a professional calibrator (set-up guy) to come in and do this? I would really like to get the most out of my investment. Thank you


Regardless of your primary use (movies or music) it is definitely worth the trouble to properly set up and sub. The parametric EQ can help correct the effects of your roll acoustics on the actual response of your sub. Without measurements though it would take a lot of guess work. Do you have the means to take measurements or have you checked out our Room EQ Wizard forum? Depending on the cost of professional calibration, I would suggest investing the money in a microphone (miniDSP UMIK-1 for example) instead and try it yourself. Lots of people on the forum here could help you through the process. If you do end up having it done professionally just remember you're the one that needs to enjoy it, not the setup guy.


----------



## gary thomas

I agree...I tried to figure out the best placement & eq with a BFD using a rat shack sound level meter & got nowhere. Using REW is the ticket. It's a bit of a learning curve, but it becomes very quick & easy to verify placement, treatments & eq.


----------



## Robert Westbrooks

Here's the best review about SVS PB-13.








SVS PB13-Ultra Subwoofer Review


Introduction If you have heard of SVS, chances are you know of their exceptional reputation for performance and customer service. This company has been offering home theater subwoofers with earth shattering performance at great prices for years now. Take a look at almost any model on their...




www.hometheatershack.com





I have recently upgraded and one of the best decision of my life.


----------

